# Autometer Water Temp Gauge



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So someone answer me this- I already know it will work fine and will not cause any problems but I just kinda need some reassurance from someone else more familiar with our cars I.E....Balliztik, Sponge, or Jamesz--- Mike or Steve- whoever wants to answer this. I want to use an autometer 2 5/8 gauge for my water temp- from what I see in the Factory Service Manual- the only temp gauge that the ecu is working off of is the Cylinder Head Temp and the Fuel Temp. Now, I know weve had arguments about the Fuel temp sensor and changind over to a rising fuel rate FPR. From what I see- the water temp sensor only goes right to the gauge by the speedo- Kinda like a saturn(not to compare a Z to a saturn, but you catch my drift--- the reason I want to do this is b/c I have my air/fuel ratio gauge mounted right in front of the temp gauge ( which isnt accurate anyways really ) It looks really nice though too- I like it- I bought the sport comp gauges and used orange bulbs to match the gauges- All the wires are ran and I ordered colder plugs that should be here tomorrow so Im kinda going to do everything in one shot- anyone with advice on doing this- please feel free to add your two cents.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Me too because I want to know if I can just run new wires to the exsisting sensor (which is easy to get to and do) or if they make another sensor that is plug and play.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no man, you cant just run a wire to the existing wire- they both put out voltage and the sensor gives resistance as the heat increases- therefore telling the gauge what the temp is.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> no man, you cant just run a wire to the existing wire- they both put out voltage and the sensor gives resistance as the heat increases- therefore telling the gauge what the temp is.


No , I think he' just talking about using the old sensor to power the new guage , eliminating the old guage. Maybe.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Autometer Water gauge (auto gage) it has a sensor bulb. Does that just screw into the existing hole in the radiator?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

the sensor is in the passenger cylinder head man- and yes that is what I was going to do Balliztik, replace the old sensor with the new autometer one- it is going to be alot more accurate anyways. What is your opinion on that though? Seriously- there is no trace of it going into the ecu- but then again I cant find it in any of the wiring diagrams- I will look again tonight. It looks like every action that the ecu makes is based off of the fuel temp and the cylinder head temp.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Then what sensor is in the bottom of the radiator??


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Then what sensor is in the bottom of the radiator??


 Hmm , low level light? Regular temp guage?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no the level light is in the resivor...

So the water temp sensor is in the dang block? Where at?

And still what the heck is the sensor in the radiator then ( on a 87)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The low level deal isnt in the resevoir- if it is then mine doesnt work, b/c mine was empty the other day man. Anyways- the auto meter sensor wont work in the head so tomorrow my g/f is going to get me an adapter at aeroequip while Im at work. We will see what happens I suppose- anyways, I went over the factory service manual again, just to make sure that nothing counts on the water temp gauge and it is a STAND ALONE sensor that goes to the gauge pod. I will have it completed tomorrow.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I still wanna know what the sensor in the bottom of the radiator is then


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I still wanna know what the sensor in the bottom of the radiator is then


 The extra fan up front?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's for AC


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That's for AC


 Knew that , but that can't be it's only use..........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Why not bro? On my nx there is a temp sensor switch for the fan- and a seperate one for everything else. I dont think it would be that big of a deal to have a stand alone temp sensor for just one item, do you? I will go consult the fsm.............


----------

